# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή προστατευμένου χώρου -μίνι εκτροφείου  για τα πουλιά μου

## jk21

Εν μεσω καλοκαιριου και μετα απο προβλήματα που υπηρχαν καιρο με την δυσκολια συχνης επαρκους καθαριοτητας (ειδικα στην περιοδο της πτεροροιας) του περιβαλλοντος χωρου αναγκασθηκα με βαρια καρδια εκ των πραγματων να τα μετακινησω σε χωρο στην ταρατσα του διοροφου κτιριου που μενω .επελεξα χωρο που απο την μια μερια προστατευται απο τοιχο και απο την πισω μεχρι την μεση με το διαχωριστικο πεζουλι του διπλανου κτιριου . ενας χωρος γυρω στα 4 τετραγωνικα στον οποιο τοποθετησα την διορωφη κλουβα μου ,και αλλα δυο κλουβια (ζευγαρωστρα και μινι κλουβα πτησης ) .ο χωρος απο την αρχη προστατευτηκε απο ηλιο και βροχη με πανεν πολυουρεθανης 


μηκους 2 μετρων και πλατους γυρω στο 1 που καλυπτε τον χωρο πανω απο τα  κλουβια  ( κοστος γυρω στα 36 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα και μεταφορα στο χωρο μου ),ενω μπροστα του τοποθετησα, πανω σε σκελετο απο δοκαρια ξυλινα στερεωμενα με γωνιες στο δαπεδο ,ασφαλτοπανο που ειχα απο παλιοτερη κατασκευη αποθηκουλας και απο πανω του λαμαρινα σε σχημα κεραμιδιου (προχειρα γιατι στην πορεια εχω σκοπο να βαλω 2ο πανελ ) .Γυρω γυρω ειχα βαλει εξ αρχης σκιαστρο που βαζουν και στα θερμοκηπια και σε χωρους γκαραζ .αρκετα οικονομικο ,κοβει εντελως τον ηλιο (αρκει να παρεις το πυκνο ) αλλα ο χωρος αεριζεται τελεια .ηταν αυτο που με την δοκιμη του με οδηγησε στην οριστικη αποφαση να συνεχισω εκει την εκτροφη ,γιατι ειχα μεγαλο αγχος με τις καιρικες συνθηκες και κυριως το καλοκαιρι .



Τον χωρο δεν τον ειχα κλεισει εξ αρχης απο μπροστα (μεγαλη αμελεια μου .... ) κατι που στοιχισε προσφατα τη ζωη σε δυο μου πουλακια απο επιθεση αγνωστου αρπακτικου  (ειχα επαναπαυθει οτι επειδη η κλουβα ηταν στο βαθος δεν θα ηταν ορατη απο ψηλα .... )  :sad: 

οι εργασιες σαφως προχωρησαν αμεσα στη συνεχεια και προσθεσα πλαγιως και πισω ναυλον επανω απο το σκιαστρο (καλα στερεωμενο για τον αερα με λαμες σε σχημα γαμα στις γωνιες .μπροστα μπηκε πατου σιτα μεταλλικη ειτε πλεγμα στο οποιο απο πανω μπηκε πλαστικη κουνουποσιτα  ) .
οπου μπηκε πλεγμα και πλαστικη σιτα εγινε ωστε το πλεγμα εξωτερικα να γινει χωρος στηριξης αναριχωμενων φυτων και για το λογο αυτο εχω ανεβασει το αγιοκλημα της βεραντας ενω στο εσωτερικο αριστερα υπαρχει γωνιακη ραφιερα στην οποια θα μπουνε γλαστρες με αρωματικη φυτα (ριγανη ,λεβαντα ,δενδρολιβανο ) που περα απο το οποιο περιβαλλον δημιουργουν ,εχουν και εντομοαπωθητικες ιδιοτητες αν και η σιτα μαλλον θα εξαφανισει τους οποιους κινδυνους σε μεγαλο βαθμο .οταν φερω και ρευμα θα υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα για λαμπα εντομων ,οπως και λαμπας για θερμανση αν χρειαστει .
η εισοδος γινεται απο ξυλινη πορτουλα που εφτιαξα .για καλη μου τυχη βρηκα προσφατα και σε καποιο μαρκετ καποιο σταντα προωθησης προιοντων που θα πηγαινε για πεταμα και εγινε ο χωρος των τροφων και των σκευων της εκτροφης.το χειμωνα ο χωρος θα κλεισει απο μπροστα με ναυλον  το οποιο θα ειναι στερεωμενο ψηλα και θα ξετυλιγεται απο σωληνα πλαστικο που θα ειναι τυλιγμενο ,ο οποιος με το βαρος του θα κραταει μερικως το ναυλον χαμηλα ,αλλα και θα στηριζεται καπου για να μην το ανεβαζει ο αερας .οταν θα το τυλιγω για να αεριζω το χωρο και οταν δεν θα υπαρχει παγωνια θα στερεωνεται αριστερα και δεξια πανω σε στηριγματα σε σχημα Γ καθετα οπως βλεπουμε σαν αγκιστρα

----------


## Leonidas

που φτανει ο ανθρωπος για τα πλασματα αυτα...μεχρι και το αυτοκινητο μπορει να διαλυσει για να φτιαξει το καταλληλο χωρο.. :Stick Out Tongue: ..

πολυ ωραιοοο και πολυ καλη δουλεια..

----------


## jk21

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι λες για αυτα τα ασημενια καλλυματα σαν κολωνες ...δεν ειναι φυσικα απο κανενα αυτοκινητο αλλα απο περισσευμαμενα πλακε καναλια καλωδιων που γλυτωσανε απο τα σκουπιδια οταν μπηκε καινουργιος καλωδιακος εξοπλισμος στο εργαστηριο του σχολειου που ειμαι .τα περασα βεβαια και με λιγο σπρει να γινουν απο λευκα ..inox style    :: 

.. δεν μπηκανε χωρις λογο .απο πισω υπαρχουν δοκοι ξυλινοι στους οποιους εχουν στερεωθει οι σιτες .για να μην φαινεται ασχημα καποια περισσευματα τους και προστατευτικα (αγκυλωνουν ασχημα .. ) μπηκανε αυτα

----------


## Leonidas

... :Happy: ...σε πειραζω..εγω παλι μπορει και να το διαλαγα.. :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη, αυτό είναι διαμερίσμα κανονικό. Με την σκεπη του, με τις ραφιερες του, τον κηπο του, αλλα και με  ρευμα που θα μπει,,  Τι να αλλο να γραψω ειναι *υπεροχο*.  Μπραβο.... Βάλε μέσα και ενα μικρό σκαμπό και ενα τραπεζάκι να κάθεσαι να τα χαζεύεις κ να πινεις ενα καφεδακι μαζι τους  :Happy:

----------


## abscanary

Συμφωνώ με τον Στέλιο, μόνο το τραπεζάκι του λείπει. Είναι υπέροχο και εσύ πάντα πρωτοπόρος στις κατασκευές. Εύγε Φίλε!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβο δημητρη!!!πολυ ωραιο!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Συγχαρητηρια Δημητρη για την πανεμορφη κατασκευη σου τυχερα τα πουλακια σου

----------


## Sissy

'Εκανες πολύ καλή δουλειά Δημήτρη!!Εύχομαι τα πουλάκια στο νέο τους σπιτικό να περνούν ευχάριστα χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα ,μια χαρά κατασκευή είναι ευάερη και ευήλια .Γερά πουλάκια να έχεις να βάλεις και μία πέργολα όπως είχε και ο φίλος συναρμολογούμενη  ,ένα γιασεμί και καφεδάκι το πρωί ...
να είσαι πάντα καλά !!!

----------


## jk21

η περργκολα με το αγιοκλημα υπηρχε αρχικα πριν μπουν σιτες και μεταλλικα πλεγματα αλλα αφαιρεθηκε προς το παρον .ετσι κι αλλιως το αγιοκλημα καθως χειμωνιαζει θα παει για δραστικο κλαδεμα .την ανοιξη που θα βγει το ναυλον ,θα ξαναμπει στη θεση της .ειναι το μονο που μπορω να κανω για να τους δωσω το πολυ πιο ομορφο περιβαλλον που ειχαν πριν .δυστυχως δεν μπορω να τα χαιρομαι οσο πριν αλλα πηγαινω αρκετη ωρα να τα χαζευω  (και οι σκαλιτσες ελλειψει ανσανσερ μετριαζουν την απειλιτικη ταση για αυξηση των προκοιλιακων ... ) .η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω παραπανω χωρο στη διαθεση μου ,απο μια μονο κλουβα που ειχα πριν

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δημητρη ΠΟΛΥ ωραια δουλεια!!!

----------


## zack27

Δημηρη πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!

Πολλα πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη

----------


## jk21

...θα ηθελα συμπληρωματικα να επισημανω το διπλωμα σε << διπλο>> του ναυλον εκει που εχω την βασικη στηριξη του με τις λαμες τυπου Γ για να ειναι πιο ανθεκτικο στα σημεια πιεσης του ανεμου . καθως και οτι μερος της μιας πλευρας του Γ αν προσεξετε το εχω λυγισει ωστε να αγκαλιαζει πληρως το δοκαρι .οι λαμες (εχουν στα καταστηματα χρωματων και σιδηρικων ) εχουν πανω 4-5 τρυπες για να περνανε βιδες ωστε να στερεωνονται στο δοκο .το ναυλον επιτησεδες το αφησα χαμηλα στο εδαφος μεγαλυτερο με αναδιπλωση προς τα εξω οπου εχω τοποθετησει πλακες μακροστενες και τις εχω ντυσει με το ναυλον ωστε να μην μπορει καν να ανασηκωθει και πιεσθουν τα σημεια στηριξης του στις ξυλοδοκους

----------


## vikitaspaw

καλα ειναι τελειο!! Ουτε που θα καταλαβουν τον χειμωνα τα πουλια σου! Αντε με το καλο κ με αλλες κλουβες..

----------


## jk21

ευχαριστω για την ευχη Βικυ μου , αλλα δεν θελω να επεκταθω περισσοτερο .μου αρκουν οσα μπορω να προσεχω σωστα και οσα μου γεννουν τοσα πουλακια ωστε να μπορω να χαριζω μονο σε ατομα που πιστευω οτι θα τα προσεξουν και κεινα και οχι να ψαχνω που να χαρισω ή να οδηγηθω σε πωλησεις που δεν ερχονται σε συμφωνια με το πως βλεπω το θεμα << εκτροφη >>

η αληθεια ειναι οτι πηγα να κανω προσφατα μια επεκταση σε ειδος εκτροφης ,υστερα απο πιεση καποιων φιλων και δωρο ενος καλου μου φιλου  και ενος απο αυτους ,αλλα το αρπακτικο ανεκοψε τα σχεδια μου ... εχω βεβαια ηδη νεα προσφορα απο αλλο καλο φιλαρακι (διαδικτυακο προς το παρον ) απο αλλο φορουμ .Μιλαω για καρδερινες εκτροφης  που δεν ειχα ανεβασει φωτο ,ουτε τωρα του αρσενικου που εχει μεινει ,γιατι ναι μεν ειναι γεννημενες σε κλουβι (στα χερια ανθρωπου που πολλοι αγαπαμε εδω μεσα ) αλλα χωρις δαχτυλιδι

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ωραιο Δημητρη!
Μπραβο!!!!!

----------


## dogoulisd

Παρα πολυ καλο κ.Δημητρη μπράβο.Αυτό που μοιάζει με κεραμιδι κάνει δουλειά απο μόνο του χωρίς το πάνελ;

----------


## ninos

Για εμένα αυτός ο χώρος είναι πολύ καλύτερος Δημήτρη για τα πουλάκια. Για εσένα, έχει το μειονέκτημα της απόστασης (μερικά σκαλιά μόνο).  Όμως εχεις πολύ περισσότερες δυνατότητες εκεί και πιστεύω οτι το χειμώνα προστατεύονται καλύτερα απο όποια κλούβα και εαν είχες..

Η ιδέα που μου άρεσε περισσότερο, ήταν τα ράφια με τις γλάστρες που έχεις βάλει ..

----------


## mitsman

> Η ιδέα που μου άρεσε περισσότερο, ήταν τα ράφια με τις γλάστρες που έχεις βάλει ..


Εισαι πολυ ατιμος!!!!!

το κρατουσα  το κρατουσα να το πεταξω... και με προλαβες!!!

Ολα τελεια!!! καλοριζικο να ειναι Μητσο.. να γεμισεις με τιμπραντο να σε διωξουν απο την πολυκατοικια Εισαγγελική Παραγγελία και Απειλές Κακοποιησης!!!! χα χα χα χα 


Αλλα η κορυφη της κορυφης ηταν η ραφιερα με τις γλαστρες!!!!!

----------


## paulos

μπραβο δημητρη πολυ καλο και ασφαλεις τα πουλακια σου...

----------


## jk21

> Παρα πολυ καλο κ.Δημητρη μπράβο.Αυτό που μοιάζει με κεραμιδι κάνει δουλειά απο μόνο του χωρίς το πάνελ;


δημητρη προφανως θα εννοεις αυτο που ειναι απο πανω (γιατι αυτο που φαινεται μπροστα ειναι εξομοιωση πλαστικου φραχτη παρτεριου   ::  ... το εχω να κοβει τον ηλιο ... εχει αποτελεσμα καποιες κρισιμες ωρες το καλοκαιρι )  σαν προεκταση του πανελ πολυουρεθανης . λοιπον η λαμαρινα γιατι περι λαμαρινας προκειται απλα κοβει τον ηλιο σαν φως .δεν εχει την μονωση που εχει η πολυουρεθανη του πανελ.βεβαια απο κατω  εχω βαλει ασφαλτοπανο (που ειχα διαθεσιμο ) το οποιο εχω καλυψει απο κατω με λευκη φορμαικα (υπολοιπο που θα πηγαινε στα σκουπιδια απο τοποθετηση του υλικου αυτου σε πινακα για να μετατραπει απο παλιο με κιμωλια σε νεο με μαρκαδορο ) .το λαμαρινενιο κεραμιδι το ειχα διαθεσιμο και το εβαλα προχειρα οπως και τα υπολοιπα μεχρι να βαλω και εκει πανελ .....οικονομικες δυσπραγιες ...ειχαμε καποια οικογενειακα οικονομικα ανοιγματα τελευταια .....δεν τιθεται θεμα ομως οτι το πανελ θα μπει και μπροστα .παντως το καλοκαιρι και ετσι ηταν σουπερ .στην ταρατσα εκαιγε ο τοπος και απο κατω ηταν σουπερ .αν ακουμπουσες ομως την λαμαρινα ....



παιδια η γωνιακη ραφιερα ηταν καποτε σε δωματιο ,αγορασμενη απο γνωστο μαρκετ και την φερνει καθε χρονο για μια βδομαδα .η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν θελεις να βαλεις μεγαλη γλαστρα με φυτο το οποιο εχει καποιο υψος (και το δενδρολιβανο και η ριγανη μου εχουν ) θελει καποιο ραφι να βγει αναμεσα για να υπαρχει χωρος .για μικρα γλαστρακια ειναι οτι πρεπει .εκει θα βαλω και 3 μικρα κωνοφορα ( σε μικρα γλαστρακια ) που την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης σκοπευω να βαλω εντος κλουβιου για να περιστοιχιζουν την φωλια των καρδερινων

----------


## jk21

...οσο για την γειτονια ...η διπλανη μου εχει παπαγαλους ,οι αλλοι διπλανοι μου κορη και εγγονη την κολλητη της κορης μου ,οι απεναντι αριστερα σκουλους που ενιοτε γαυγιζουν ,ο απεναντι μου ειναι αυτος που μου κοιτα τα πουλια στις διακοπες και ο απεναντι δεξια ειναι κουμπαρος μου αφου βαφτησα το γιο του ... με λιγα λογια .... η καθε κινηση ειναι υπολογισμενη !!!!

----------


## geam

> (στα χερια ανθρωπου που πολλοι αγαπαμε εδω μεσα )


 :Happy: 

περίμενε λίγο, θα βρείς νέα νύφη....

----------


## jk21

κατι μου λεει οτι στο τελος θα βαλω κληρο για την περιπτωση  ....

----------


## jk21

> που φτανει ο ανθρωπος για τα πλασματα αυτα...μεχρι και το αυτοκινητο μπορει να διαλυσει για να φτιαξει το καταλληλο χωρο....




..... αντε τωρα να δουμε τι θα πεις 


ολη η αθηνα εχει αγανακτησει απο τα σκουπιδια ,εγω ...βολευτηκα .καποιος λογω γεματων καδων (ευτυχως ) ειχε αφησει πιο περα καποια πραγματα απο καποια  κατασκευη (μαλλον απο κανεναν ημιυπαιθριο κλειστο ) σε τελεια και καθαρη κατασταση ....που μου κανανε στην κυριολεξια γαντι ! ακριβως και οταν λεω ακριβως ,ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ στα μετρα μου !

ενα συμπληρωμα λευκο πλαστικο απομιμηση ξυλου για την στεγη και μια μετωπη απομιμηση ξυλου με γυαλι ..ή κατι τετοιο που εμενα μια χαρα μου εκανε για μετωπη   :: 


η προεκταση απο το πανελ (σχεδον το 1/3 της συνολικης στεγης ) .εχω κανει επιτηδες κλιση για τα νερα προς την μερια που ειναι το ναυλον .το πανελ (σημαντικο ) πρεπει πλαγιως να βαφει με χρωμα αδιαβροχο για να μην τραβαει νερα ! δεν το εχω κανει ακομα αλλα πρεπει να γινει για να μην χαλασει η θερμομονωτικοτητα του 




και η μετωπη

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ καλη κατασκευη Δημητρη !!!!!!

πολυ τυχερα τα πουλακια σου .!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο το κιτρινο αφρολεξ απο το πανελ βαψε το γιατι αν ποτισει με νερο βγηκε αχρηστο!!

----------


## jk21

> το πανελ (σημαντικο ) πρεπει πλαγιως να βαφει με χρωμα αδιαβροχο για να μην τραβαει νερα ! δεν το εχω κανει ακομα αλλα πρεπει να γινει για να μην χαλασει η θερμομονωτικοτητα του 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και η μετωπη



το εχου κατα νου δημητρη .μου ειχανε πει τι μπογια θελει αλλα εχω ξεχασει .απλο πλαστικο ή ριπολινη για πορτες κανει ή θελει λαδομπογια; το κακο ειναι οτι προλαβε και εβρεξε αλλα λογω κλιση δεν φαινεται να τραβηξε νερο .την επομενη τουλαχιστον ηταν στεγνο

----------


## mitsman

Προλαβαινεις να το βαψεις!!!! Μην λυπηθεις 10 ευρω γιατι θα κλαις πολλα μετα!!!

----------


## nikosman

δημητρη ειναι παρα πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου !!! μπραβο και παλι μπραβο!!!

----------


## jk21

δημητρη απλα αμελησα αν και εχω την μπογια αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ποια μου ειχαν πει και ξεχναω (εχω αλλα στο μυαλο μου... ) να παρω εκει που το πηρα να ρωτησω .πλαστικο ; ριπολινη; σπρευ μετταλικο ή πλαστικο; ξερεις;

----------


## jenia21

Φιλε Δημητρη καταρχην ωραια δουλεια να τα χαιρεσαι τα πουλακια σου παρε ενα κουτι του κιλου μονωση ελαστομερες αυτο το ασπρο που βαζουν στις ταρατσες περασετο 2 χερια και τελειωσες.Το εχω πανω απο 5 χρονια και ειναι σαν καινουργιο.

----------


## ovelix83

> Εν μεσω καλοκαιριου και μετα απο προβλήματα που υπηρχαν καιρο με την δυσκολια συχνης επαρκους καθαριοτητας (ειδικα στην περιοδο της πτεροροιας) του περιβαλλοντος χωρου αναγκασθηκα με βαρια καρδια εκ των πραγματων να τα μετακινησω σε χωρο στην ταρατσα του διοροφου κτιριου που μενω .επελεξα χωρο που απο την μια μερια προστατευται απο τοιχο και απο την πισω μεχρι την μεση με το διαχωριστικο πεζουλι του διπλανου κτιριου . ενας χωρος γυρω στα 4 τετραγωνικα στον οποιο τοποθετησα την διορωφη κλουβα μου ,και αλλα δυο κλουβια (ζευγαρωστρα και μινι κλουβα πτησης ) .ο χωρος απο την αρχη προστατευτηκε απο ηλιο και βροχη με πανεν πολυουρεθανης 
> 
> 
> μηκους 2 μετρων και πλατους γυρω στο 1 που καλυπτε τον χωρο πανω απο τα  κλουβια  ( κοστος γυρω στα 36 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα και μεταφορα στο χωρο μου ),ενω μπροστα του τοποθετησα, πανω σε σκελετο απο δοκαρια ξυλινα στερεωμενα με γωνιες στο δαπεδο ,ασφαλτοπανο που ειχα απο παλιοτερη κατασκευη αποθηκουλας και απο πανω του λαμαρινα σε σχημα κεραμιδιου (προχειρα γιατι στην πορεια εχω σκοπο να βαλω 2ο πανελ ) .Γυρω γυρω ειχα βαλει εξ αρχης σκιαστρο που βαζουν και στα θερμοκηπια και σε χωρους γκαραζ .αρκετα οικονομικο ,κοβει εντελως τον ηλιο (αρκει να παρεις το πυκνο ) αλλα ο χωρος αεριζεται τελεια .ηταν αυτο που με την δοκιμη του με οδηγησε στην οριστικη αποφαση να συνεχισω εκει την εκτροφη ,γιατι ειχα μεγαλο αγχος με τις καιρικες συνθηκες και κυριως το καλοκαιρι .
> 
> 
> 
> Τον χωρο δεν τον ειχα κλεισει εξ αρχης απο μπροστα (μεγαλη αμελεια μου .... ) κατι που στοιχισε προσφατα τη ζωη σε δυο μου πουλακια απο επιθεση αγνωστου αρπακτικου  (ειχα επαναπαυθει οτι επειδη η κλουβα ηταν στο βαθος δεν θα ηταν ορατη απο ψηλα .... ) 
> 
> ...


στην φωτο απο τι βλεπω δημητρη και βεβαια διαβασα εχεις βαλει σιτα ψιλη...αυτη δεν εχει φοβο να σχιστεί απο καποιο αρπακτικο γιατι εχω ενα ιδιο χωρο και θελω να τον κλεισω και εγω χωριςπολλα εξοδα...ειναι 2 επι 2 επι 2...και ενα εχω εκει μεσα τις κλουβες...

----------


## jk21

αυτη που εχω δεν ειναι η τελειως ψιλη ,αλλα ενα κατι παραπανω .ετσι οπως την βλεπω ,οχι δεν εχει προβλημα .αυτο που βλεπεις ισως τερμα αριστερα ειναι υφασματινη ,επιπλεον της ψιλης για να καλυψω τυχον χαραμαδες στην επαφη με τον τοιχο

----------


## ninos

δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Έχω βάλει ίσως και πιο ψιλή και δεν κόβεται. Εαν κοπεί μάλιστα, αρχίζει μετά και σε τρυπά, λόγο των συρμάτων που εξέχουν. Θα το καταλάβεις οταν την φτιάχνεις τι εννοώ.. Γνώμη μου να πάρεις αλουμινίου για να μην σκουριάσει, διότι μια άλλη μικρή που είχα, έγινε κατάμαυρη !!!

----------


## jk21

μερικες αισθητικες και ουσιαστικες επεμβασεις στο χωρο ,με χρηση ξυλου

----------


## blackmailer

πω πωωω παράδεισος για τα φιλαράκια σου εκεί μέσα!!! πολύ όμορφη δουλειά

----------


## Gardelius

Ωραία !!!!! 

Ελπίζω να μην χτυπήσει το κεφάλι μου όταν έρθω !!!! 


Y.Γ. όχι τίποτα άλλο θα κλαις μετά όλη την κατασκευή !!  :Anim 59:

----------


## johnakos32

> Ελπίζω να μην χτυπήσει το κεφάλι μου όταν έρθω !!!!


Οχι ενταξει μια χαρα χωρας να περασεις μεσα , να σταθείς δεν ξερω ομως.

----------


## jk21

ο χωρος ειναι φτιαγμενος για να μπαινοβγαινω ανετα μονο εγω ,που φημιζομαι για το ... ρωμαλεο κορμι και αναστημα  :Evilgrin0039: 


εκτος του χωρου εξωτερικα ,αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι σε διαδικασια επανασυναρμολογησης της λευκης κλουβας των καναρινιων ,αφου πρωτα την εκανα φυλλο και φτερο .Πλυσιμο ,απολυμανση με χλωρινη και σαπουναδα ,περασμα ολων των αλουμινοδοκων με ατμοκαθαριστη και ψεκασμα με icon σε τελευταιο σταδιο 

γινεται σαν καινουργια !!!!

θα μπει πλεγμα διαχωρισμου με τον πατο σε καθε οροφο .Εχω ξαναδεσει το σκελετο ,πλατη και πλαινα πλεγματα και μου μενει να βαλω το πλεγμα στους πατους και να δεσω μετα τις προσοψεις 

αν και δεν βρηκα ζωντανα ζουδια ,ανακαλυψα οτι αυτα που υπηρχανε παλιοτερα ,κανανε αυγα οχι μονο κατω απο τις ροδελες ,αλλα και κατω απο τη βιδα ,μεσα στο σπυρωμα ... ισως και εντος των δοκων (για αυτο δουλεψα ατμοκαθαριστη και ραντισα και εσωτερικα ) .Αν ειναι δυνατον ..... 

τουλαχιστον στην ξυλινη που δεν ειναι κουφια ,θα εχω το νου μου κατω απο τα δεματικα κυριως και στα καναλια που εχουν οι ξυλινοι δοκοι

----------


## kostasp

Ο συρτης της πορτας είναι όλα τα λεφτα.... :winky:

----------


## jk21

ηταν ενας λογος που αργησε να ολοκληρωθει η κλουβα .Δεν μπορεσα να βρω μικροτερο και τελικα εχω βαλει καποιον που πιανε στις 2 απο τις 4 βιδες .Ειναι ομως σταθερα

----------


## jk21

> εκτος του χωρου εξωτερικα ,αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι σε διαδικασια επανασυναρμολογησης της λευκης κλουβας των καναρινιων ,αφου πρωτα την εκανα φυλλο και φτερο .Πλυσιμο ,απολυμανση με χλωρινη και σαπουναδα ,περασμα ολων των αλουμινοδοκων με ατμοκαθαριστη και ψεκασμα με icon σε τελευταιο σταδιο 
> 
> γινεται σαν καινουργια !!!!
> 
> θα μπει πλεγμα διαχωρισμου με τον πατο σε καθε οροφο .Εχω ξαναδεσει το σκελετο ,πλατη και πλαινα πλεγματα και μου μενει να βαλω το πλεγμα στους πατους και να δεσω μετα τις προσοψεις

----------


## johnakos32

Καλυτερη και από καινούργια! 
Και πατηθρες βλέπω!  θα έρχομαι πιο συχνά αν είναι έτσι....

----------


## jk21

Μη χαιρεσαι ! μου ζητησες να βαλω περισσοτερες και βλεπεις μια .Μια για καθε οροφο ειχα ηδη στην καβατζα ξυλινες ,αλλα ειχα τα σχοινια .Σημερα δεν ειχα καινουργια να βαλω και εχω βαλει προς το παρον μονο την ξυλινη .Θα μπει και δευτερη ανα οροφο αλλα με σχοινι

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ όμορφη ήταν έτσι και αλλιώς !!!! τώρα 'έδειξε' που λέμε Μητσαρα !!!

Να σου ζήσουν οι ένοικοι, αυτοί είναι που την κάνουν να *"δείχνει λαμπερή" !!!!*

----------


## jk21

ας παρουμε και μια αποψη του << εσωτερικου >> μετα την εισοδο νεων ή ανακαινισμενων κλουβιων και νεων πουλιων 




Λιακο στο 0.32 σημειο ,δεξια διακρινεται και η αποχη που μου ζητησες να δεις σε αλλο θεμα

----------


## johnakos32

Και ραδικι βλεπω και ολα τα καλα !!!!

----------


## jk21

με την λουτεινη που εχει  (και οχι μονο !! )  

 το κακο ειναι οτι τα νεα γαρδελια στην εκτροφη ,δεν πολυπηγαινουν σε χορταρικα ,ακομα και σε σπορο ταραξακου .Μονο σε καλαμποκι πεφτουν με τα μουτρα 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicory

lutein zeaxanthin
10300 μg

----------


## Gardelius

Δημήτρη όλα είναι πολύ όμορφα και τακτοποιημένα !!!  

Πολύ ωραία η ………….* απόχη !!!! *

----------


## jk21

εκανα καποιες αλλαγες στο χωρο ...  ανεβηκε η 90αρα ψηλα και της εβγαλα τα ποδια της , ενω στην μεγαλη κλουβα με τις καρδερινες μειωσα το χωρο και αφησα κενο χαμηλα για να καθαριζω πιο ευκολα .Ειχα προβλημα σε καιρο αναπαραγωγης , γιατι το βαμβακι που συγκεντρωνοτανε , εμποδιζε να ριξω νερο απο κατω

----------


## teo24

Να τα και τα αυτοματα ποτισματα....

Ομορφα και φωτεινα Δημητρη,αχ να μην μπορω να κανω την ταρατσα οπως θελω.....

Αυτη η δυοροφη σου φιλε μου ειναι που με εκανε να ασχοληθω με κατασκευη δικης μου ζευγαρωστρας
καιρο την χαζευα μεχρι να παρω μπρος....

----------


## jk21

*Αυτόματο πότισμα σε κλούβα - Automatic birds watering system.  86 ,87*δυστυχως μια ανοητη παραλειψη μου (απαραδεκτο να εχω δωσει φυσικη καποτε πανελλαδικες και να κανω τετοιο τραγικο λαθος ) μου στοιχισε καποια πουλακια Θοδωρη σε συνδιασμο με τυχαιο γεγονος στην ποτιστρα που επισης υπηρχε .Τωρα το συστημα λειτουργει μια χαρα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωωωωωωω πρώτη φορά βλέπω το χώρο ! Μπράβο κ.Δημητρη πολύ όμορφος χώρος και ζεστός !!  :Big Grin:  
Νομίζω τώρα θα καθαρίζεται πάρα πολύ πιο εύκολα μιας και έχει κενό απο κάτι και θα μπορεί και η σκούπα να καθαρίζει ! 
Το χειμώνα το ντύνεται με νάιλον ;

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ όμορφος χώρος, τακτοποιημένα, νοικοκυρεμένα και καθαρά......άρχοντες τα εχετε....

----------


## jk21

ναι οταν πιασει εντονο κρυο , στη μπροστινη μερια δεξια (οχι στην πορτα και αριστερα ) και στην δεξια μερια , πισω απο εκει που βλεπεις την διπατη μεταλλικη κλουβα (στην πλατη της που ειναι βορεια βορειοδυτικα αυτα που περιγραφω  ) . Ισως καλυψω και το πισω μερος (νοτιο ) απο τις καρδερινες στο βαθος αλλα ψηλα ψηλα (με ενα πλαισιο με ναυλον ) αφου χαμηλα υπαρχει ο τοιχος με την διπλα πολυκατοικια .

δεν ειχα ποτε θεμα με το κρυο ετσι , ακομα και σε χιονι

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μου φαίνεται αδύνατον εκεί πάνω να μη πιάνει κρύο ή αέρας αλλά εντάξει κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρετε ! 
Αβ θέλετε πηγαίνετε να πάρετε μουσαμά διάφανο  είναι αρκετά σκληρός και ανθεκτικός ακόμα και στον ήλιο  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Σουλα εκανα τροποποιησεις για να προσπαθησω να τα κρατω ετσι οπως τα βλεπεις .Ποτε δεν μενουν καθαρα σε καμμια εκτροφη , οπως ισως βλεπεις να σου πρωτοπαρουσιαζει καποιος ...  :Happy:  που να πας και σε μεγαλα εκτροφεια , βραβευμενα ..... 


Μαριε δεν ειπα οτι δεν υπαρχουν αερηδες εκει πανω ... και αερας υπαρχει και ηλιος που με καταλληλες επεμβασεις απλα δεν εχουν επιδραση .Το καλλυμα που σου ειπα οτι βαζω ειναι ενα μπλε σκληρο αδιαβροχο πλαστικο που βαζουν και στις τεντες στις λαικες . Απλα μαλλον θα το αλλαξω με λευκο (δεν υπαρχει διαφανες αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως απο αλλου φωτιζετε ο χωρος και το λευκο δεν σκοτεινιαζει το χωρο οσο το μπλε ) . Τοσο τα πρασινα σκιαστρα γυρω γυρω και το πανελ πολυουρεθανης απο πανω , κοβουν τη ζεστη αισθητα μολις μπεις μεσα στην εκτροφη , ενω τα ιδια συν το ειδικο χοντρο πλαστικο δεν αφηνει τον αερα καθολου .Μπορει να μπει μονο απο την μερια της πορτας που απεναντι της (πισω μας οπως κοιταμε το χωρο ) υπαρχει αλλο κτιριο και τον κοβει βορειοανατολικα .Ανατολικα εχει κτισμα και δεν υπαρχει καθολου ρευμα

----------

